# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  التباين في طول الاصابع ينذر بمرض خطير!

## هدوء عاصف

*التباين في طول الاصابع ينذر بمرض خطير!


تتزايد  اسباب الامراض غرابة يوما بعد يوم فمن يخطر بباله ان فرقا بين أطوال  الاصابع، ممكن ان يكشف عن الاصابة بمرض خطير يعرف باسم "التصلب العضلي  الجانبي". 

وذكرت هيئة الإذاعة  البريطانية "بي بي سي" ان باحثين بريطانيين قاسوا طول أصابع 110 أشخاص، 47  منهم يشكون من "التصلب العضلي الجانبي". واكتشف الباحثون وجود رابط بين كون  إصبع البنصر أطول من السبابة والمرض، لكنهم أوضحوا انه لا بد من إجراء  مزيد من الأبحاث قبل إصدار نتائج حازمة. وقال الخبراء ان تحديد كون البنصر  أطول من السبابة ممكن جزئياً من خلال معرفة مدى تعرض الطفل لهرمون  التستوسترون الذكرية قبل الولادة.

وأشاروا إلى ان الأعصاب الحركية  تحتاج للتستوسترون كيلا تموت وتصلح نفسها، والرجال الذين يولدون من دون  القدرة على استخدام هذا الهرمون بطريقة طبيعية يميلون للمعاناة من نوع من  الضمور العصبي الحركي. وقال الدكتور براين ديكي ان "هذه الدراسة البسيطة  وإنما الحذرة تطرح بعض الأسئلة بشأن ما يحصل قبل الولادة ومدى تأثيره على  زيادة مخاطر تطوير مرض عصبي حركي في وقت لاحق من الحياة".

لكنه أوضح  انه "من المهم التذكر ان التعرض لكميات أعلى من التستوسترون في الرحم لا  يتسبب مباشرة بمرض عصبي حركي، وبعض الأشخاص الذين لديهم إصبع بنصر طويل لا  يشكون من أي مرض من هذا النوع لأن ثمة عوامل جينية وبيئية يتوجب أن تتوافر  لتحفيز المرض".

يشار إلى ان التصلب العضلي الجانبي هو أحد أمراض  الأعصاب الحركية، وهو مرض سريع الانتشار وقاتل كما يتسبب بضمور الجهاز  العصبي نتيجة ضمور الأعصاب الحركية والخلايا العصبية في الجهاز العصبي  المركزي التي تتحكم في حركة العضلات الإرادية.*



*انتبهوا لطول اصابعكم!!*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]يا جماعة عندي بالمكتب مداومين 5 والخمسة عندهم البنصر أطول السبابة وانا معهم .. شايفلكم زي ما يكون الناس كلها هيك [/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

والله يا محمود شكله الطب مش ملاقي شغل هالأيام و العلماء و الباحثين بلشو فلسفة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:11c8c40a:  :11c8c40a:  :11c8c40a:  يعني انا بحياتي ما شفت اصابع نفس الطول

----------


## Sc®ipt

مبلى مها في اصابع خالي نفس الطول

همسه : خالي نجار طارو اصابعه بالمنجرة من الماكينة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]ههههههههه والله يا زيد انك صادق ، بس يا مها هو الصحيح انو يتساوى طول السبابة مع البنصر او تكون السبابة اطول قليلا ، متل ما موجود بالصورة فوق ، بس جد يعني هلأ معقول انو تفاوت الطول اله علاقة بأمراض عصبية! ما بعرف عن الطب عاد انا ما بتدخل بالسياسة [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هاد هبل من 
طول عمرهم مختلفين  :020105 EmMO4 Prv:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا عندي البنصر اطول!!

انشالله ما يكون في عندي مشكلة عصبية

يسلموووووووو هدوء على المعلومات  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

لا ان شاء الله ما بكون فيه اشي يا العقيق الاحمر .. انا ما اقتنعت كتير بهالدراسة ، ربما خصّت هالدراسة فئة مجتمعيه مختلفة عنا تماماً ..

شكراً لمرورك  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

لااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا البنصر عندي مبلش يطول الله يستر واااااااا


يسلمو هدوئة بس ما بتوقع انه هدول علماء هدول فاضيين اشغال و الله كاينين قاعدين و بطلعوا بأصابعهم و كولهم هالكلمتين

----------

